# Gift a new Sim to your friend(or your girl)-BSNL new Plan!



## vaithy (Nov 8, 2010)

BSNL this festival season has introduced a new prepaid plan titled as 'Pyari Jodi' or ' En Nanban'(in Tamil) a scheme where unlimited calls can be made from your mobile to your Landline. You can also chose two BSNL number for Friends and Family scheme (one number must be landline) where charges 20p per minute. other free offers are

1000 local SMS

1000  National SMS

1000 MB GPRS usuage

all free..


The “PYARI JODI” Plan to be offered as a promotional offer during the festival period  for 90 days with effect from 05.11.2010.

full details are here
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## din (Jan 21, 2011)

Vaithy, still here? Nice to see your posts. Very informative and helpful.

Meantime, the link in the above post does not work, missing dot or so.

Sent an email as well


----------



## vaithy (Jan 22, 2011)

Opps>> Thanks Din! Now the link is working.. however this is now old news I'll post a revised plan details shortly,
thanks for pointing out..can you visit my blog(just googled 'vaithy's blog' you'll be there..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## din (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, I got some details, one more question though. The 'Pyari Offer' can go 3G keeping the voice plan un-changed? The discounted calls/free calls will continue?


----------



## vaithy (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know about other circles, but in chennai 2 G customer can sent sms to get 3 G facility without changing the plan..
Voice and sms concession will not be changed
Video call you have to pay as per video call tariff
You'll forgo 200mb free GPRS for the first 3 days and charge to 3 G data rate
with regards,
vaithy


----------

